# Windows 10 Sleep Mode



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello there.

I upgraded from Windows 8 automatically without a fresh install. Before I upgraded, Windows 8 would go into sleep mode after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Since then, I have tried many things to get sleep mode to work.

This is my powercfg -energy report.



> *Power Efficiency Diagnostics Report*
> Computer Name MEDIACENTRE-PC
> Scan Time 2015-11-30T21:27:17Z
> Scan Duration 60 seconds
> ...












I have updated all my drivers and Windows 10 and this has made no difference.

Can someone please help me get sleep mode working again?


----------



## weirdtoys (Feb 3, 2015)

try this, it worked for someone the other day 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/35767-sleep-return-timeout-unattended-wake-up.html


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

what version of windows are you currently running?


----------

